# Monkeys on fashion



## hala

Morning Gori

Follow the monkeys became so fashionable



(Monkey Rock & Roll)*










*(Monkey Nazi)
No Comment


* 







*(Monkey IMO)
On the latest fashion Haga
Samson and the SIM
* 












*(Monkey Alnicr)
Yoo Iowo Ioowo


* 





*Jamaican Monkey
* 






**

*The appeal to you, God willing,
* 



*​​


----------



## Houghwya

These are wonderful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pbelarge

What monkeys?


----------

